# PCGH.de: Preis-Leistungs-Sieger Grafikkarten - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Bommel789 (27. Oktober 2008)

Cool da kann ich endlich mal meine alte Grafikkarte gegen meine zukünftige Grafikkarte vergleichen.


----------



## El-Hanfo (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin echt traurig, dass meine Graka(8800GTS-640) es nichtmal mit einer HD4830 aufnehmen kann
Oha, wie teuer die 640er im Preisvergleich wieder ist^^, da bekommt man ja schon eine HD4870 1024MB für.

Mfg El-Hanfo


----------



## LiL Fränkii (27. Oktober 2008)

Krass...

Der Leistungsunterschied zwischen meiner alten 7600gt und meiner HD4850 ist echt krank. 

Den Test finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## SueLzkoPP (27. Oktober 2008)

omg 

Das sind doch blos noch Restposten die überteuert angeboten werden. Ich war damals so schlau und konnte meine GTS(640) bei Ebay für gutes Geld zu verhöckern und sie fast umsonst gegen eine 8800GT eingetauscht.


----------



## Eldorado (27. Oktober 2008)

Traurig wo die 3870 liegt.


----------



## Fransen (27. Oktober 2008)

Toll, ich freue mich schon richtig auf den Vergleich, bei dem auch die versch. Generationen aufeinander treffen.

Super Idee.


----------



## Fintsch86 (27. Oktober 2008)

Meine 6600GT mit 128 MB is unten raus gefallen....wahrscheinlich so 0,63 FPS


----------



## fragapple (27. Oktober 2008)

Wo kann man in etwa die 8600GTS und X1900GT einordnen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2008)

fragapple schrieb:


> Wo kann man in etwa die 8600GTS und X1900GT einordnen?



Die 8600 GTS ist 10 bis 20 Prozent schneller als die 8600 GT, die X1900 GT im gleichen Maße langsamer als die getestete X1950 Pro. Das Feld deckt sehr viel ab, die Werte von "Nischenkarten" lassen sich grob extra- bzw. interpolieren. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CrysisCore (27. Oktober 2008)

Eldorado schrieb:


> Traurig wo die 3870 liegt.



aber noch im grünen bereich 

naja noch soll es mich nicht stören, bei 1280x1024 läuft das mit der 3870 richtig gut


----------



## PiEpS (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur x1900xtx, beste karte ever, war ihr geld wirklich wert  Obwohl meine neue pcs+  auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## J@ck (27. Oktober 2008)

cool meine 9800GTX+ hält sich noch vor der Radeon HD 4870, 1024MB auf, hätte ich nicht gedacht bei der Resolution und nur 512MB.


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (27. Oktober 2008)

hmmm, 150 eus für eine 8800gtx, könnt ich mir noch ne 2. holen und im sli fahren. bei meinem 24" wirds schon eng.


----------



## XXTREME (27. Oktober 2008)

Fintsch86 schrieb:


> Meine 6600GT mit 128 MB is unten raus gefallen....wahrscheinlich so 0,63 FPS


 

6600GT


----------



## guna7 (27. Oktober 2008)

Na, da lieg ich ja mit meiner 8800GT noch gut im Rennen. Vor allem weil ich meine noch übertaktet habe.


----------



## MixMasterMike (27. Oktober 2008)

Und natürlich als einzige Tabelle hier in der Online Ausgabe mal wieder das absolut nicht repräsentative "Sumpf" Level von Cod4... ihr hättest echt aus sovielen von euren Tests wählen können, aber gerade das was am umstrittensten in den letzten Monaten war, wo alle normalen FPS Werte aus dem restlichen Call of Duty 4 genau umgekehrt werden und die Nvidia Karten vorn liegen, das kommt hier rein...


----------



## CentaX (27. Oktober 2008)

XXTREME schrieb:


> 6600GT



Das ist gar nichts. Ich hab atm ne Geforce 6600 drin (ohne das GT).
Die hat nur 300/250mhz statt - ich glaube - 500/500 und 8 Pixel sowie 3 Vertexshader 
Naja egal - morgen oder übermorgen kommt ne HD4850 PCS+ 1gb


----------



## kladde (27. Oktober 2008)

XXTREME schrieb:


> 6600GT



Hey, lach nicht! So eine verrichtet bei mir auch noch ihr Werk. Für Team Fortress 2 reicht es. 
Naja, ehrlich gesagt muss ich ja auch ein bisschen schmunzeln darüber , aber ich spar ja noch für nen neuen PC und warte auf die neuen CPU/Sockel.


b2t: Ich finde so einen Vergleich über mehr als zwei Grafikkartengenerationen immer wieder sehr interessant und aufschlussreich. Da müsste man mal untersuchen, womit man wirklich preis/leistungsmäßig besser bei wegkommt bzw. weggekommen wäre: entweder alle ~10 Monate eine "Einsteiger"-Karte (wie jetzt die HD 4830 oder HD 4670) für um die 100€ kaufen oder alle ~20 Monate die gehobene Mittelklasse wie HD 4870 oder GTX 260 für ca. 220€ kaufen.


----------



## kuer (28. Oktober 2008)

MixMasterMike schrieb:


> Und natürlich als einzige Tabelle hier in der Online Ausgabe mal wieder das absolut nicht repräsentative "Sumpf" Level von Cod4... ihr hättest echt aus sovielen von euren Tests wählen können, aber gerade das was am umstrittensten in den letzten Monaten war, wo alle normalen FPS Werte aus dem restlichen Call of Duty 4 genau umgekehrt werden und die Nvidia Karten vorn liegen, das kommt hier rein...


 
 Muss dir recht geben . Ich finde den Vergleich an sich klasse  Schade das nicht die neuen Treiber benutzt wurden . Nicht die HOTFIX Treiber , sondern die letzten Offiziellen (z.b. 8.10 für ATI/AMD) Aber an sonsten klasse Sache . Sagt nur leider nichts aus .


----------



## kmf (28. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man nur diesen einen veröffentlichten Bechmark betrachtet, hat NVidia mit der 9800GTX+ das mit Abstand schnellste Produkt, gemessen am aktuellen Vkp, im Vergleich. Von der Bildqualität her ist die Karte sowieso erhaben, weil auf hohem Niveau.

Dass die olle HD2900XT so weit abgeschlagen ist, hätte ich allerdings so nicht erwartet. Bei mir zuhaus liegt die nämlich fast auf Augenhöhe mit meinen beiden 8800GT und der 8800GTX. Aber soweit ok, ich hab das getestete Spiel nicht und kann das somit nicht nachprüfen. Aber ein ungläubiger Stirnrunzler bleibt. 

Bin auf den Test sehr gespannt, nochmehr aber auf die vorbestellte Premium Ausgabe.


----------



## CentaX (28. Oktober 2008)

@kmf: Der Test ist extrem Nvidia- positiv (das liegt an der Teststelle; andere Bereiche im Spiel sind ausgeglichener)
Die 9800 GTX+ gibts ab ca. 146€, die HD4850 für ca. 125€... ich glaub, dass in NEUTRALEN tests die beiden karten so ziemlich auf Augenhöhe liegen


----------



## kmf (28. Oktober 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> @kmf: Der Test ist extrem Nvidia- positiv (das liegt an der Teststelle; andere Bereiche im Spiel sind ausgeglichener)
> Die 9800 GTX+ gibts ab ca. 146€, die HD4850 für ca. 125€... ich glaub, dass in NEUTRALEN tests die beiden karten so ziemlich auf Augenhöhe liegen


Na toll - unterstellst du jetzt auch, dass die Test von PCGH ned objektiv sind bzw. so ausgesucht, dass ein Vorteil für die grüne Fraktion entsteht? Oder wie soll ich das verstehen -> "in NEUTRALEN tests"?

Also ich kenn Carsten, Raff und Daniel schon eine ganze Weile, zwar nicht persönlich, aber doch so, dass ich sie ganz gut einschätzen kann. Ich kann mir ned vorstellen, dass einer der genannten irgendein Interesse an einer Verfälschung der Benches haben könnte. Wozu auch? 
Und außerdem hab ich geschrieben, _wenn man nur diesen einen veröffentlichten..._


----------



## CentaX (28. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Test ist nicht objektiv - ich meinte bloß, dass diese eine Stelle im Spiel deutlich positiver auf Geforce- Karten reagiert, während andere Stellen IM SPIEL neutraler sind 
Wie auch schon ein Anderer geschrieben hat, es war vielleicht nicht der beste Test, um ihn alleine im Netz zu veröffentlichen (während man die anderen im Heft abdruckt), wird aber wohl ein unglücklicher Zufall gewesen sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2008)

Der Bench ist ja nur ein Teaser, die volle Ladung *objektiver* Tests gibt's im Heft ... welches Abonnenten schon haben dürften.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Dieser Test ist nicht objektiv - ich meinte bloß, dass diese eine Stelle im Spiel deutlich positiver auf Geforce- Karten reagiert, während andere Stellen IM SPIEL neutraler sind


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/2966-call-duty-4-demo-benchmark.html
...
Wir haben uns damals, 2007, natürlich bereits eine Stelle ausgesucht die AMD-Karten von 2008 nicht liegen wird.


----------



## CentaX (5. November 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/2966-call-duty-4-demo-benchmark.html
> ...
> Wir haben uns damals, 2007, natürlich bereits eine Stelle ausgesucht die AMD-Karten von 2008 nicht liegen wird.



Dann ist es jetzt vielleicht Zeit sich ne neue Stelle auszusuchen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2008)

*@ CentaX*

Dass wäre selektives Benchen und das machen wir nicht. Da aber ohnehin bald CoD5 kommt, welches auf der gleichen Engine basiert, wird es wohl auch einen neuen Benchmark geben. Den wählen wie dann so, dass die Geforce GTX 300 schlechter abschneiden 

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. November 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Dann ist es jetzt vielleicht Zeit sich ne neue Stelle auszusuchen...



Ja, weil AMD mit der Stelle nicht klarkommt, durch die jeder Single-Player-Spieler durchmuss? Marc hat's ja schon gesagt: Wir benchen nicht selektiv - schon gar nicht bewußt.


----------

